# Opening up a Dog Grooming Salon and would love opinions



## PetGroomer (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I am in the process of figuring everything out to hopefully open up an upscale salon either this or next year. I'd love to hear some input! Currently we own a very successful mobile grooming business and have a great following. 

Having a salon has been a dream of mine for the last eight years and since our current business is doing so we'll we are able to allocate some money to the startup of a shop. Right now we have about 4-5 Petsmart and 3 Petco's within 10-20 minutes, five mobile groomers and appx three older grooming shops. None have a very good records(petsmart/petco and the small shops) and two other independents have closed down due to lack of money. The others are doing fine because of high volume grooming. These independent shops tend to charge very low prices that I used to see 10-15 years ago when I was a kid/teen. Rents go up and they found themselves in trouble and had to close instead of "offending clients with a price increase". My mobile service was easily twice the cost of these shops and people don't mind paying extra for good quality care and service. And this is why I'm even considering opening up a shop in the area. I basically want to prove that yes its possible to have a great shop at a fair price with the proper and necessary upgrades and have happy clients. (Not using the same equipment for the 80's like heated box dryers.)

My question comes into what do pet owners want to see available at a shop. How long is to long to keep pets, what open hours are desired. What type of layout do you want to see? I'm just gathering up ideas at this time but would love to hear anything and everything you would want in a shop. Everything at my current business is top notch in terms of equipment and the actual products used. I plan on taking my time and finding properly trained groomers and if needed I am willing to send them to grooming school to get them where I want in regards to training.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

I groom form home but I also would love to open my own salon one day.

My plan in my head was to make the main salon/reception area look like a back yard.
Astro turf on the ground, fake flowers in pots, park benches.
Then the cages for the dogs would actually be small areas fences off with white picket fences and colorful dog kennels.

I would make it bold, fun and give people something to remember it by.
Then the business end with all the tables and gooming gear would be out the back... everything white to show how clean the salon is.

I have been into groomers that are dark, dingy and honestly, depressing... I would make it fun and inviting.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I would love to see more grooming options available. For example, before I learned how to groom my Standard Poodles myself, my groomer would only use a #10 blade to shave FF&T, so their faces were getting that very overgrown look within a week. I had a standing appointment for every 4 weeks, but by then, they were really scruffy looking. The cost to come in bi weekly for a quick FF&T shave was too much to justify, because a full groom wasn't that much more! 

Well, as a result, I bought a cordless Wahl Arco, and learned to do it myself (and *I* didn't leave any tufts of hair on lips or chin, and faces were bare skin, including right under the eyes!). So, they lost me as a customer! And I was a good one, because my dogs' coats were mat-free, and they both were very good on the grooming table (the groomer told me herself that she could always do both of my Standards in the time it took her to do just one). I was a good tipper, and I referred many new clients for her.

I would think that, for regular customers, having a "quickie" service at a reasonable cost would be an incentive. I'm not a professional (& have arthritic hands), but, I can shave a Standard's FF&T in a little under 20 minutes, or less, depending on hair growth on feet. 

I found a great place locally that offers a bath special on Saturdays, from 7:30am to 2:00 pm. For $15, your dog is bathed, towel dried, ears cleaned/plucked, nails done, teeth brushed. For me, this is a GREAT deal, because I've got a grooming table and a K9 II HV dryer and a stand dryer at home. I'm taking Lucia every week, and the others every 2 wks. 

Their facility is clean, spacious, and free of a lot of junk and "cutesy" stuff. They have an area to sit and wait if you wish, and they offer "Yappy Hour," BYOB (bring your own bones/booze), and various other get-together activities advertised ahead of time, so you can RSVP by phone or online (like the Super Bowl - they had burgers and hot dogs, and everybody brought a covered dish). 

They also offer various discounts for frequent customers, for those with multiple dogs, and every Wednesday, a 20% discount for Seniors.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

lol, the backyard idea is cute! Though you wouldn't catch me dead grooming in somewhere with astro turf for flooring anywhere, ugh, imagine the hair sticking to it and when dogs pee on it how can you sanitise it well!?? Though I do like the idea otherwise! lol.


----------



## PetGroomer (Jan 31, 2010)

Very pretty idea, my only concern would be the clean-ability of the AstroTurf without having a drain system underneath. Viruses/germs tend to stick to carpets, astro turf and fabrics. But I LOVE your idea. 

Right now we are considering an "Urban Loft" type atmosphere with clean lines, stained concrete floors, very modern style and easy to clean and disinfect to all these dog viruses going around.

All the groomers around here have the darkest shops, rusty equipment and just not kept up, and its pretty much despressing to go in there.



Shazamataz said:


> I groom form home but I also would love to open my own salon one day.
> 
> My plan in my head was to make the main salon/reception area look like a back yard.
> Astro turf on the ground, fake flowers in pots, park benches.
> ...


----------



## PetGroomer (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't think I'd be interested in providing wash and towel service just because I could not let an unfinished dog go out the door. To me a towel dry isn't a job well done and not a finished job. But thats my opinion. 

We currently don't do any discounts as discounts only seem to bring bargain shoppers and non regulars. Many shops around here do offer discounts like those but no matter how many dogs a person has it still takes the groomer the same time to groom them. They always bring arguments on how much the discount was and why can't my friend get the same discount and what if I wash him at home do I get a discount. The list could go on. I'd set a base price and that would be the minimum.

As far as a quickie service, I think thats very important to offer and that would be something we would be doing but only for regular clients.

""
I would think that, for regular customers, having a "quickie" service at a reasonable cost would be an incentive. I'm not a professional (& have arthritic hands), but, I can shave a Standard's FF&T in a little under 20 minutes, or less, depending on hair growth on feet. 

I found a great place locally that offers a bath special on Saturdays, from 7:30am to 2:00 pm. For $15, your dog is bathed, towel dried, ears cleaned/plucked, nails done, teeth brushed. For me, this is a GREAT deal, because I've got a grooming table and a K9 II HV dryer and a stand dryer at home. I'm taking Lucia every week, and the others every 2 wks. 

Their facility is clean, spacious, and free of a lot of junk and "cutesy" stuff. They have an area to sit and wait if you wish, and they offer "Yappy Hour," BYOB (bring your own bones/booze), and various other get-together activities advertised ahead of time, so you can RSVP by phone or online (like the Super Bowl - they had burgers and hot dogs, and everybody brought a covered dish). 

They also offer various discounts for frequent customers, for those with multiple dogs, and every Wednesday, a 20% discount for Seniors.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

PetGroomer said:


> Very pretty idea, my only concern would be the clean-ability of the AstroTurf without having a drain system underneath. Viruses/germs tend to stick to carpets, astro turf and fabrics. But I LOVE your idea.
> 
> Right now we are considering an "Urban Loft" type atmosphere with clean lines, stained concrete floors, very modern style and easy to clean and disinfect to all these dog viruses going around.
> 
> All the groomers around here have the darkest shops, rusty equipment and just not kept up, and its pretty much despressing to go in there.


Very good point you have there, you would have to find a way to sanitise the astro turf... perhaps green concrete might be the way to go, thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> I don't think I'd be interested in providing wash and towel service just because I could not let an unfinished dog go out the door. To me a towel dry isn't a job well done and not a finished job. But thats my opinion.


I can understand, and agree with your viewpoint. You're correct, the dog isn't finished, however, in this case, the bath, nails, ears, and the brushed teeth are all very well done, AND, offered at a price I can afford, so I'm thrilled! Of course, I've got professional equipment at home to finish (K9 II), and live in a warm climate (FL), which makes a huge difference. 

The groomer I used prior to taking over my Poodles' grooming gave me a discount for having a standing 4-wk. appointment. Kept me as a customer, and I sure didn't expect, or ask for additional discounts. Seems like a win-win for groomer and client alike, since a dog regularly groomed is easier to do than a once or twice a year.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

PetGroomer said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am in the process of figuring everything out to hopefully open up an upscale salon either this or next year. I'd love to hear some input! Currently we own a very successful mobile grooming business and have a great following.
> 
> ...


You've gotten a lot of great advice on this thread, so I won't repeat it. One thing I would love to have in my place is to have pictures of my grooming dogs on a digital picture frame, in slideshow mode. Also, really fancy shops are beautiful, but cleanliness is key


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, this is not going to be a popular answer with groomers, but I would like it if the shop had a web cam so that I could view what is happening. I would _gladly_ pay more for that piece of mind. ( and it would be nice to view to check to see how much longer before she would be done.) 

As far as decor. I kind of like the sterile white look, but most important is 
* Clean. * 

I don't want to see pealing paint, dirt build up in corners ( pet hair and daily stuff is fine...not gunk build up.) Neat orderly and no clutter-that is impresses me. (If only my home was like that!)


----------



## nneessaa (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't know if you would consider this due to the possibility of a fight... but this is what my groomer does. They let the dogs run around and play so they don't have to sit in kennels all day. Of course they have water and beds for the dogs too. If a dog causes trouble it goes in the separate fenced area. It's a white picket fenced in double gate, the size is like when you enter a dog park. One gate leads to the grooming place where the dogs run around and the other is where the people come in.

I love my groomer and I recommend her to all my friends. Well, it has only been to three people who are regulars and another who comes rarely (it is a Pug). My biggest thing would be that she cares about the dogs and Scruffs and I. Make sure to have good costumer service . The place she works has like 3-4 other groomers, and it is small and not super clean either. I don't mind, because of the service. She does a perfect job on him every time. He did get done once my another person and looked hideous, so the quality of the work is very important. I make sure always to go with the groomer I like now.

She has glass cases at the front where the people pay, and the dogs can jump in there so the people can see them through the glass. I think it is cute. I like your idea of making it modern looking.

A few things that owners might want:
-ID tags: might be good to sell them on the side
-Dog boarding/sitter/day care recommendations: my groomer has business cards out

I like to stay with my dog when he gets groomed. I find it really nice that she lets me bathe him on my own, since it saves me $15 approximately. I know you said you didn't want to do this, though. I would still go here if she didn't let me bathe him, I would just make her use my shampoo/conditioner since I like it. That's all I can think of for now. I'm excited for you .


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

If you haven't already I highly recommend reading From Problems to Profits before starting the salon. They have salon layout ideas etc. As for hours available I would say 9am to 9pm if you can have two shifts. Definitely include a Saturday for regualr days open.


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

nneessaa said:


> I don't know if you would consider this due to the possibility of a fight... but this is what my groomer does. They let the dogs run around and play so they don't have to sit in kennels all day. Of course they have water and beds for the dogs too. If a dog causes trouble it goes in the separate fenced area. It's a white picket fenced in double gate, the size is like when you enter a dog park. One gate leads to the grooming place where the dogs run around and the other is where the people come in. I like to stay with my dog when he gets groomed. I find it really nice that she lets me bathe him on my own, since it saves me $15 approximately...



WOW- That sounds like a great place! I love my groomer but it would be great if they had a supervised play area and a one way window so I could watch the groom.


----------



## talina (May 24, 2010)

I get my dog groomed at the daycare where he goes 2 days a week. That way, he doesn't sit around in a cage waiting, and since he's a regular customer of the daycare, they take really good care of him. 

I also vote for having a camera in the shop, so that I can watch the process.


----------



## staffymom (Apr 16, 2010)

Guess what Kawgirl.....Your right!! I polled ten groomers I know and all my employees (6). Their take......
I'm going to put cameras up where you work so I can watch your every move. You know....every absent minded rear end scratch and nose pick. And since there is no sound I can go ahead and guess what is really happening and being said. Or better yet, lets add sound so that when the women start discussing "girl problems" or American Idol, I'll be privey. Seriously?!
Like finding any professional, when searching for a groomer, you interview, check references, and trust your gut. I don't watch my child at pre-school on monitor because I did my homework and trust in my fellow humans. My shop is a glass front open design. You want to see what I'm doing? By all means stick around and watch. I have nothing to hide....now excuse me I need to go.....I have an itch


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Learn how to groom dogs according to the show standards, and offer that as an option. Have a book handy to confirm what the owner wants and educate them on shaving double coated breeds and how to groom and how often.

My beef with goldens. I've seen so many of them where the groomer has hacked off the feathering on the butt, tail, legs and belly, but left grinch feet and nasty hairy ears on the dog. Or my favorite, trim the extra long ear hair to the shape of the ear so it looks twice as dorky. My golden's breeder is the only one I can take my guys to because I know they'll come back properly done. And I'm sure there's lots of breeds in the same boat, so perhaps going to breeders and giving them 'puppy groom' coupons would be helpful in getting clients in who don't usually get their dogs groomed. I know my breeder won't let other groomers touch her puppies and tells owners NOT to get them groomed elsewhere (after a few were shaved down). 

And, I'm sure if you explain how trimming out their feet means less mud and dirt tracked in, you'd have lots of people lining up.

Lana


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

staffymom said:


> Guess what Kawgirl.....Your right!! I polled ten groomers I know and all my employees (6). Their take......
> 
> I'm going to put cameras up where you work so I can watch your every move. You know....every absent minded rear end scratch and nose pick. And since there is no sound I can go ahead and guess what is really happening and being said.* Or better yet, lets add sound so that when the women start discussing "girl problems" or American Idol, I'll be privey. Seriously?!* Like finding any professional, when searching for a groomer, you interview, check references, and trust your gut. *I don't watch my child at pre-school on monitor because I did my homework and trust in my fellow humans.* My shop is a glass front open design. You want to see what I'm doing? By all means stick around and watch. I have nothing to hide....now excuse me I need to go.....I have an itch


WOW, I guess I touched a nerve.  

I am honestly not looking to debate this issue and I probably would not have replied if your post hadn't seemed so strongly felt. 

I can understand someone not wanting to be watched when they work (though most of us already are) . However, I would think that working with a cam focused on the dog table would actually give you more privacy ( step to the side out of camera sight) to scratch itches than a window like you say you have? 

Since you mentioned "trust in your fellow human" I hope nothing ever happens to you to shake your trust. Part of the reason I like the camera idea ( Or window is fine with me too.) is that I did my interview and I trusted someone at a nice major place ( no, not Petsmart or a Petco place either.) You know what, my dog came back to me acting like it had been beaten! It had scrapes, burns and cuts and was clearly suffering. (She couldn't stand or walk to pee for days and required veterinary attention.) The groomer brought her to me with no explanation! It kills me that I will never know what really happened to her. So, yes I would _like_ to watch and I don't really care if it is a window or a cam. 

Edit: ( Sorry op for getting a little off topic.)


----------



## petstylistfla (Jun 21, 2011)

nneessaa said:


> I don't know if you would consider this due to the possibility of a fight... but this is what my groomer does. They let the dogs run around and play so they don't have to sit in kennels all day. Of course they have water and beds for the dogs too. If a dog causes trouble it goes in the separate fenced area. It's a white picket fenced in double gate, the size is like when you enter a dog park. One gate leads to the grooming place where the dogs run around and the other is where the people come in.
> 
> I love my groomer and I recommend her to all my friends. Well, it has only been to three people who are regulars and another who comes rarely (it is a Pug). My biggest thing would be that she cares about the dogs and Scruffs and I. Make sure to have good costumer service . The place she works has like 3-4 other groomers, and it is small and not super clean either. I don't mind, because of the service. She does a perfect job on him every time. He did get done once my another person and looked hideous, so the quality of the work is very important. I make sure always to go with the groomer I like now.
> 
> ...


I'm sure your groomer is a nice person, but hearing that she lets you wash your own dog??? My opinion is this. The bathing process is an important part of the groom. How the dog is bathed affects how the dog looks when finished. Not only that but, to me, it is REALLY unprofessional.

sorry I only meant to quote the last paragraph. I am new to this forum. My bad


----------



## PetGroomer (Jan 31, 2010)

HI everyone, Just stopping by to say I did open that salon. I went with a high end style and opened just a few weeks after posting this. Things have been great. I only groom small dogs, I'm about 80% full. I also only take pets on a 1 week to 6 week schedule. Ended up going with small play areas and no crates. I didn't get webcams but I did put a window in so people can view me. I decided on pricing myself the highest by about 50% in comparison to the completion. Didn't do self-serve, went with the best equipment I could find for the salon area. All the advertising was done by online, no coupons, no discounts. I've been very happy and just proud of how far my shop has gone. I really wanted to say is Groomers-Charge what your worth and don't be afraid to be different! I was told I'd never make it with my M-F hours of 7 until 3 and good dogs only policy.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Glad your shop is going well.

As for cameras. I honestly wouldnt want to work some where, where I had some one possibly watching me all day. And since our shop is large (15 groomers, 2 bathers, a receptionist. 3 different grooming rooms, a bathing room, a drying room, a room with cratea, plus a tredmill room) we would have to have cameras every where. There would be no privacy. Hair gets in some bad places, and pulling them out can be awkward, i sure dont want to be watched picking them out of my nose, between my boobs, armpits ect lol. And if there was sound, well you would hear alot about boyfriends/husbands/girlfriends, periods, american idol and other girly stuff lol

We DO have a window looking in to the main grooming room, which can see 4 groomers/tables (including me lol) and can see down towards the bathing room (can see the large bath tub). plus every room has windows looking outside. So we dont have a thing to hide (its a old bungalo converted to a shop)

Id honestly HATE to work some where, where dogs are not caged up. Being where I work, we have 3 doors to outside, tons of rooms ect. it would be silly tohave dogs all over the place running around. Its dangerous. its not a dog daycare. We have our own pet dogs walking around, and thats enough lol.

If dogs are known to stress during crating. we call their owners 30 mins before they are finished. so the owners can come and pick them up. OR we do let one free to run around in the reception room with our receptionist (there is a large meatal gate blocking the area with the front door)


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd like to see a washing area that lets the dog stay on the floor but has the groomer lower- like they do for car oil changes. Also, a person newer to dogs, I always want classes on nail clipping and other basics. Sort of like a Dog Grooming 101 class. Not that it would put you out of business, but it could be an on-going source of income.

I also would like to be able to get chemical-free natural remedies for fleas, ticks, etc. I don't always like getting things from the internet.




PetGroomer said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am in the process of figuring everything out to hopefully open up an upscale salon either this or next year. I'd love to hear some input! Currently we own a very successful mobile grooming business and have a great following.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

titiaamor said:


> I'd like to see a washing area that lets the dog stay on the floor but has the groomer lower- like they do for car oil changes. Also, a person newer to dogs, I always want *classes on nail clipping and other basics. Sort of like a Dog Grooming 101 class.* Not that it would put you out of business, but it could be an on-going source of income.
> 
> I also would like to be able to get chemical-free natural remedies for fleas, ticks, etc. I don't always like getting things from the internet.


I think its all good ideas, but the bolded part strikes me in particular. There are a lot of people who might never go to a groomer with their dogs, the "do it yourself at home" type (I admit, I am one, partially because Caeda has relatively wash-n-wear fur), I would definitely pay for something like that, even though I already do decent at clipping Caeda's nails. Business from someone who wouldn't otherwise come in....if you are selling other odds and ends (leashes, collars, tags, brushes or whatever), there's stuff I would look at while I was there and possibly buy. Included in the grooming 101, I would include ear washing/inspecting and tooth brushing. Maybe offer a 5% discount or something to the class for "grooming implements" after the class when everybody is hyped about taking care of their dogs at home. When all of those people with shaggy dogs (who are conscious thanks to you about grooming care and the related health of it), get sick of doing it at home, they'll remember you! 
By the way, congrats on opening the salon!!


----------



## Pineapple (Jun 15, 2012)

Glad you got your Salon up & running! I hope it continues to do well! 



I second the chemical-free, natural remedy thing. That's very important to me with my own dog.

If I had a salon, this is how I'd do it...

1.) No kids under 10, period. Kids 10-15 MUST be accompanied by an adult & the adult is actually watching them. (I don't like kids much.)

2.) Glass walls, except for the bathroom, break room, management office & product storage room. Or at least the top 1/2 glass, so that the whole operation is viewable to the customer & since everyone would be embarrassed if it wasn't clean, it's more incentive to keep it clean. 

3.) I'd only use natural, biodegradable products on the dogs.. No stuff where customers bring in their own junk that they want used, unless they provide a shampoo or whatever from their vet (which always has that "pharmacy" label on it).. Like my dog has to use Sebolux for his seborrhea & my vet put a pharmacy sticker on it..

4.) I'd be equipped to groom large dogs AND small dogs. I'd also require all staff to know how to groom larger dogs... I actually prefer larger dogs & know how hard it is to find people who'll groom them.. :/

5.) Ideally, I'd love to have a cafe type thing next to the salon, where customers could take their freshly groomed pooches & have brunch, lunch or dinner with fellow doggy lovers & I'd offer something for Fido, too. Fresh, organic treats.. Everything from vegan or raw dog foods/treats to regular baked goods & homemade dog food, made from fresh ingredients.. To typical things, like pig ears & real bones, etc. I'd also make it so that people could book the cafe for doggy birthday parties & serve special doggy "cupcakes" and "cakes".. Stuff that'd be comfortable for the pets & for the humans.. 

Inside the cafe could be a gift shop type thing, where you could buy dog clothes & booties & all that kinda stuff.. Cute collars, etc.. Have business cards available for local leatherworkers, who can make custom collars/leashes/whatever (I have a friend who does that, so that's why I thought about it).. Also have a display case where people who were in a hurry could just pop in & buy something for themselves & something for their dog to take home for dinner... Like combos Panera/McAlister's type sub sandwich + Your choice of Chicken or Beef liver Biscotti for your dog (or whatever). Or pick up a birthday cupcake/cake or make an order for a cake for their dog.

5.) Maybe hook up with a professional photographer & offer "Pawsome Shots" once a week or so.. Where people can bring in their pets, get 'em groomed & when they're finished, they could get pictures taken with them.. Family type shots with mom & dad or glamor shots or whatever. Cute Halloween, Christmas, Easter, shots.. Etc. lol

6.) I'd have an event calendar/flyers/etc & website with a downloadable app that had all of the current events that were pet-friendly for people in the area to meet new friends & stuff. Host things like "Speed doggy dating" at the cafe, where maybe you and your fur baby can meet the wo/man of your dreams. Also would try to get involved with local shelters, rescues & breeders & host events where people can meet & adopt rescue/shelter dogs and/or meet responsible breeders, so they won't have to buy from puppy mills unknowingly. (people will buy pets regardless, may as well help them find breeders that actually give a darn about the animals they breed!)... Volunteer your dog day- where you take your dog to nursing homes or whatever & make people feel good by getting to love on your fur baby.. Could have all kinda fun stuff with that. Just throwing ideas out.. 

6.) I think the dog grooming 101 class is a great idea. You could set it up to show how to clip nails & do all the basic stuff.. That would be awesome.  Maybe even have a class for new puppy owners & tell 'em about the basic stuff.. I have a friend who fed his dog grapes.. Grapes are lethal to dogs.. The guy is in his late 40's.. He didn't know until I told him.... So if you had a list of stuff that dogs shouldn't/can't eat in the class, then I think that would benefit people a lot.. Like what those foods will do to the dogs if they eat them & symptoms to watch out for.. etc.. Basic info.

I'd also be sure to tell people that their dogs need to have the kennel cough shot.. I worked at a grooming salon before & have taken my dog to various groomers before & none of them told me about that, except one that I called & talked with. My dog's a twice a week bath & brush, once a year/summer shavedown kinda dog... So.. I don't go to groomers very often, but the last one made him look stupid, so I was calling around, trying to find a new one & the lady was nice enough to tell me he needed a shot before I could bring him to her, for his own safety... So maybe put important information like that up for your customers.. Also, maybe keep veterinarian references available for customers & tell them about things like Care Credit credit cards.. Which can be used at vet offices & regular doctor's offices. That way if something happens to Fido, they don't have to say "I can't afford it, just kill him/her"... They'll be able to put it on their credit & make payments on it that way.

7.) I'd only use biodegradable/non-toxic products to clean/sanitize with (for my worker's health & my own, as well as for the animal's safety)... Something like Krud Kutter.. I love Krud Kutter... And I would use Miracle Mates to vacuum/dust/etc (even on concrete floors), because they filter the air down to .03 microns, have teknostatic filtration, a UV filtration system that cleans & sanitizes the air, they remove pet dander & dust mites & all that kinda stuff & have a 25 year warranty.. Plus the attachments are awesome & I love their new powerheads. They suck up so much filth it's UNREAL... And they remove nasty smells. They pull the [email protected] that's UNDER your carpet.. If you don't have one, you should!! They rock! Not just a mere vacuum.. They have HEPA filters that filter the air so fine that you could perform laser eye surgery in the room when you're done with one. Patriots are a second best.. They have a [email protected] powerhead, but I like that if the hose gets clogged, you can reverse the airflow & it spits out whatever you sucked up. Also, on Miracle Mate, it's handle is adjustable, so if you're short you can lower it & if you're tall, you can extend it.. The powerhead is also self propelled... And like I said, UV filtration.. UV kills everything. It's what they use to clean blood... So.. It kills a ton of air-born viruses & whatnot, which is important in a grooming salon... Patriots don't have that.. So yeah.. I'd be cleaning my doggy salon all the time, telling everyone who has pets about these things. They make such a difference, especially if you have allergies/asthma & whatnot. 

8.) In regards to decor... I'd try to do it more modern style, if I could... But not so modern that it's uncomfortable or weird.  I do like the sterile white look, though.. Like someone else pointed out! Also like Monochrome... I know what you guys mean when you're talking about the dirty/dingey/dark thing that a lot of salons have going on... I'd want lots of light- sky lights, spot lights, windows & glass galore.  Lots of openness.. No clutter.. Messes cleaned up promptly.. 

9.) Everything (ideally) sanitized between dogs.. Just like at a nail or hair salon. 

10.) All staff groomers familiarized with wet clipping/wet shaving.. Especially on "once a year" type dogs. 






That's all I can think of at the moment...  Just some of the ideas rattling around in my brain. lol


----------

